# Vintage leather on BR 02



## Triton (Oct 17, 2006)

I was getting a bit bored with the rubber and canvas, so I asked Rob Montana and Maddog to each make me a strap from vintage leather. I'm very happy with the results, what do you think?

1. Rob Montana, the strap smith:



















2. Maddog, made from an old ammunition bag


----------



## tlp (Nov 25, 2008)

Looks great :-! The Ammo Leather straps are very cool.

OT: Shameless plug. I have an awesome Rob Montana BR02 Ammo strap for sale that ended up being a little too big for my wrist.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Those vintage ammo straps are growing on me~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## Mark McK (Aug 18, 2007)

Looks very nice!!:-!


----------



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

Thats one of his best ones yet!. I tried to alert the strap makers before though about a little detail... if you look at the oem rubber strap, the elbows are tapered so when at normal wearing angle as shown in your photos, the gap does not appear... the rubber strap doesnt really want to lay that flat as a result.


----------



## SANDOVAL (Jul 15, 2007)

Rob Montana for me too, I love this strap. When I got it, the strap was a bit too light and orange so I rubbed some olive oil into the leather with a cotton ball to darken the color. I had the strap custom made with black stitching to match the carbon pvd finish. MY BR received 2 compliments in the last week. I am crazy and thinking about selling it o| I've got Pam fever right now... I just purchased a PAM 253.


----------



## Dangerous9 (Jan 13, 2009)

Aqua Spearo said:


> Thats one of his best ones yet!. I tried to alert the strap makers before though about a little detail... if you look at the oem rubber strap, the elbows are tapered so when at normal wearing angle as shown in your photos, the gap does not appear... the rubber strap doesnt really want to lay that flat as a result.


I agree, Here is some photos of me building a BR02 straps and showing the fitment to the case:


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

i think they both look great. :-!
enjoy ;-)
Tony


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

that looks Sweet.!!:-!
i love that Strap on a Carbon Case.! 
BTW how's the PVD Coating on this bad boy?.. i've been on the fence of getting a Carbon Case but afraid of scratching it.:-(
congrats on your New PAM. 

Salute
Tony


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)

Looks Great!!!! I may have to invest in some nice leather straps for my BR...

Cheers!


----------



## Dangerous9 (Jan 13, 2009)

akira23 said:


> Looks Great!!!! I may have to invest in some nice leather straps for my BR...
> 
> Cheers!


 Not to shill for my straps, but you should really consider it. I've found that as much as the OEM rubber is the most comfortable rubber strap I've worn and a really fantastic design, a properly matched leather strap really changes and expands the nature of the watch to a surprising degree.


----------



## mxdave74 (Mar 30, 2010)

Usolicited props to Daddy-O and his D9 straps. He went out of his way to make absolutely certain my Lum-Tec A6 strap fit perfectly and nailed the antique finish I asked for. Customer service at it's highest level. 

I'm tracking a BR02 purchase of my own, literally so I can put one of your straps with it. Just a perfect combo that Ive not forgotten.


----------



## Dangerous9 (Jan 13, 2009)

mxdave74 said:


> Usolicited props to Daddy-O and his D9 straps. He went out of his way to make absolutely certain my Lum-Tec A6 strap fit perfectly and nailed the antique finish I asked for. Customer service at it's highest level.
> 
> I'm tracking a BR02 purchase of my own, literally so I can put one of your straps with it. Just a perfect combo that Ive not forgotten.


Hey Dave,
Glad you're still loving it. Man, I need to get me one of those Bullheads too. Real sexy combo!


----------

